# Al Pancino at the Spread Eagle - Greenwich?



## DomSheridan (Jul 12, 2015)

I can thoroughly recommend this coffee shop in Greenwich. Really nice place, shame they use Iliy beans but you cannot have it all. Very nice coffee, nice pastries and free wifi!! Anybody else been there?


----------

